# vba word formatvorlage finde



## bspainkf36 (25. November 2007)

Hey Leute 

Ich habe ein Word Dokument, dass jede Menge Informationen enthält. Wichtige Teilstücke sind mit einer Formatvorlage markiert - Zeichen Fortmatvorlage mit dem Namen "wichtig". Um schnell über das lange Word Dokument einen Überblick zu bekommen, würde ich gerne mit einem Makro eine neue Word Datei erstellen, die nur die Zeichen enthält, die mit der besagten Formatvorlage markiert worden sind.

Zusätzlich würde ich gerne 50 Zeichen, die vor dem Wort stehen, ausgeben sowie die Seite, wo das Wort gefunden worden ist. Damit hätte man eine kurze tabellarische Übersicht über die lange Word-Datei. 

Ich habe schon ein Stück Code, dass die Formatvorlage findet sowie die 50 Zeichen vor dem Wort und zum Testen ausgibt. Ist es möglich dieses Stück Code noch um die Ausgabe der Seite, wo das Wort gefunden worden ist, zu ergänzen? Um dann anschließend z.B. eine neue Word Datei im gleichen Ordner zu erstellen (z.B. Uebersicht.doc) und die Informationen darin abzulegen.


```
Sub MyCharStuff()
    Dim sty As Style
    Dim rng As Range
     
    Set rng = ActiveDocument.Range
    Set sty = ActiveDocument.Styles("wichtig")
     
    With rng.Find
        .ClearFormatting
        .Style = sty
        Do While .Execute(Forward:=True) = True
            rng.MoveStart Unit:=wdCharacter, Count:=-50
            MsgBox rng.Text
            rng.Collapse Direction:=wdCollapseEnd
        Loop
    End With
End Sub
```

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Kon


----------



## bspainkf36 (27. November 2007)

Hat denn kleiner einen Ansatz? Wäre total super, auch wenn es nur ein kleiner Schritt wäre. Mir würde es sicher helfen. Danke


----------

